

Introducing django-bakery, helpers to bake out your site as flat files - palewire
http://datadesk.latimes.com/posts/2012/03/introducing-django-bakery/
A set of helpers for baking out your Django site as flat files.
======
mtigas
Nice work.

I'd tinkered with the same thing and actually came up with
<https://github.com/mtigas/django-medusa> but never got it clean/stable enough
to talk about (though it now runs my blog to S3 where it's served now). Some
of the same ideas, but very different execution of the concept. (Up to the
apps to define a `renderer` to generate a list of URLs to render; management
command then abuses the test client to fetch each one, which also allows
storing header information like content-type when using a backend like S3.)

Baking in the build bits as part of the generic class-based views = very cool.
Pun intended.

~~~
palewire
That's really interesting. I suspect your system allows quite a bit more
flexibility.

------
palewire
Any criticism or feedback is appreciated. Thanks.

~~~
blorenz
I am sorry that I don't have an implementation of a Django-site that would
leverage this, but it is a truly awesome idea. Where I work, we have a site
that is managed by Wordpress. We serve it from Akamai so we have to flatten it
out. Our methodology boils down to a sitemap and a wget script that pulls
every view. We then lftp the flattened version out to Akamai. This process is
time-intensive, but it yields terrific results that you bulleted out in the
article.

Oh, how I would love this approach with Django! Since what we have isn't
broken, no reason to fix it as our focus is elsewhere at the moment.

The biggest gotcha can be the lack of server-side logic. Imagine orchestrating
a time-sensitive, multi-phase event visible to over two million users by
uploading a JSON file manually at appropriate times to Akamai and relying on
JavaScript to handle redirects/DOM changes for evolving views. It takes being
creative with the baked approach, but it can very well be done!!!

(Source: Had to make it happen!!)

